

Proper RFC 822 Email Address Validation (in Perl RegEx) - pooriaazimi
http://www.ex-parrot.com/pdw/Mail-RFC822-Address.html

======
pjscott
And the worst part is, it _still_ doesn't fully match the spec unless you go
through and strip out comments first.

